# Doesn't like her Mackerel *sigh*



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I got her a lot of mackerel because I thought she liked it when I tested it out. WRONG! 

Now I have a case of whole Mackerel that she won't eat...








Any suggestions? Did your dogs just up and eat their fish?

She's nibbling at it now, I'm hoping it's just that she doesn't know how to eat it or she grows to like it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I pour the juice on top of kibble and then mix them mackerel in( I feed one can to 3 dogs) This is the only time they get kibble and fish/about 2 times a week. Because I do have 3 eating, the competition is there. If I only fed one dog, I think mine may be hesitant to eat it as well...


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Is it raw or canned?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

It's raw.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I cut it up for her and now I'm trying to freeze it. I even put some garlic over the top which she loves. She just whined because I tried to trick her hehe.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Raw mackerel is wonderful for dogs, but they don't always take to it right away. Fish is just *so* different from the most common proteins and can take some dogs a while to adjust. 

Normally I don't give ground or smushed meat, but to start out with the fish it can be helpful. You take a small bit of the fish, smush it up and basically 'hide' it in other raw food. Then increase the amount of fish slowly to get the dog to adjust. 

It's a little more work in the beginning, but well worth it because raw mackerel is fantastic for them!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LuvWorkingGSDsRaw mackerel is wonderful for dogs, but they don't always take to it right away. Fish is just *so* different from the most common proteins and can take some dogs a while to adjust.
> 
> Normally I don't give ground or smushed meat, but to start out with the fish it can be helpful. You take a small bit of the fish, smush it up and basically 'hide' it in other raw food. Then increase the amount of fish slowly to get the dog to adjust.
> 
> It's a little more work in the beginning, but well worth it because raw mackerel is fantastic for them!


Haha, I already hide her OM... now to hide her fish too


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I vote for trying to feed partially frozen.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

She ate it when I hid it in her ground beef but is there ever a point where you can just give it to them and they'll eat it?


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliShe ate it when I hid it in her ground beef but is there ever a point where you can just give it to them and they'll eat it?


For most dogs, yes. If you just slowly up the amount given, eventually you should be able to just toss a whole mackerel at her!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Is it okay to feed canned mackerel?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Mine doesn't like fish either and when he was started on raw didn't eat his OM - I had to hide both.

Now he is fine with his OM but I still have to be sneaky with the fish.. ugh!

I got some Taiplia (sp?) from a supplier and we will see how that goes.. I am hoping this "hide-and-seek" thing will stop when he is older!

Darn pups! Haha.. Good thing they are so darn cute!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Aubie, yes, canned mackerel is fine. I usually rinse it off a couple times to remove some of the salt.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Just a note - if you are feeding canned mackerel, make sure it is Jack Mackerel not King (high mercury content). Also that it's packed in water.

My dogs don't care for raw fish, but they will willingly chug down the canned....... I also add some raw pureed veggies to the mix.

________________________________________________________Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I feed indian mackeral frozen - just take it from the freezer and hand it to the dogs, they LOVE it. (nice fish Popsicles, especially in the summer). Sometime it is a texture thing with the skin which is why they will eat it when it's frozen.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

She's making me work








I have to mush up her OM and fish now and mix it all in with her ground beef. 
BTW how do you feed your fish?

Do you feed for ex. 1 lb. of fish in the morning and 1 lb. at night one day a week?
Or just add in one fish with dinner once a week?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay cool. I add a can of mack to their chicken bout once a week (just started). I did wash it off first and it was the plain, water kind. They seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliBTW how do you feed your fish?
> 
> Do you feed for ex. 1 lb. of fish in the morning and 1 lb. at night one day a week?
> Or just add in one fish with dinner once a week?


Since I package things by the meal the gang usually gets all fish for dinner once or twice a week (when I have fish).

I like the Whiting fillets because everyone eats those. Mauser and Tazer won't touch the whole fish. Silly boys!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I gave canned mackeral to the gang this morning. Iris (the cat) decided she liked it too and started to eat it out of their bowls, silly cat!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL Angela...when I was packing up the puppers meal I turned my back and Simon, my eldest cat, was trying to sneak off with a bag containing the mackerel. He almost made it off the counter.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Is it important that they eat the fish heads?








I guess I can try to mush that up too lol.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I only feed my adults once a day. Tonight everyone got 3 - 4 indian mackeral for their dinner.







Sometimes I will add salmon fillets if I have them or other fish. As I said before, mine love fish even my foster pups who got 1 whole fish each for dinner!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GS MomI only feed my adults once a day. Tonight everyone got 3 - 4 indian mackeral for their dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky! 
I have to stomach mushing the whole mackerel up with a knife and mixing it all together with the bloody smelling ground beef


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Fuun.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

You can stick it in the blender - remember the bass-o-matic from SNL?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Mine hates fish too!

I hide mine or try to cut frozen pieces up and trick him into eating it (if I give them to Senna (our rescued girl) he will want one, even if he doesn't like it.. hehe).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Add Jax to the list!! I had to mix it with an egg and then she only ate half of it. 

Everything that is new has to be mixed with an egg...except the spare ribs!!

I read somewhere not to give them raw fish because of the parasites that fish can contain. Is that true?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08
> Everything that is new has to be mixed with an egg...except the spare ribs!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's a piece of work. The venison in with ground turkey. The chicken liver mixed with egg.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08I read somewhere not to give them raw fish because of the parasites that fish can contain. Is that true?


It's Salmon you need to worry about. I can never remember if it's the Pacific Northwest type or what but since Salmon is so costly I just don't feed ANY of it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh good!! It is really expensive but she definitely won't eat the mackerel. I'll have to try a milder fish or just give her salmon oil. She's such a turkey.


----------

